# Verzauberung für Style Equip



## Döpfi (27. Februar 2010)

Huhu,
ich bastel mir gerade ein "Style-Equip" zusammen und möchte gerne meinen Stab verzaubern damit er besser ausschaut.
Mein angelegter Stab zur Zeit ist : Säule des Sonnenuntergangs ( http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=40300 )
Jetzt ist die Frage mit welcher Verzauberung dieser Stab wohl am besten ausschauen wird oder welche Verzauberungen überhaupt irgendwie was verändern (z.B rote funkelnde Kreise um den Stab oder ähnliches)
Hat jemand Vorschläge
Würde mich freuen
Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Döpfi (27. Februar 2010)

Vorschläge?


----------



## Haramann (27. Februar 2010)

push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ich bin mal bissle am guggn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haramann (27. Februar 2010)

Also Mungo sieht aufjedenfall sehr stylisch aus, ich bin mir nur nicht sicher ob es auch für 2h Waffen geht.
Ist aber sehr teuer.
Feurige Waffe und Kreuzfahrer ebenfalls.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (27. Februar 2010)

Scharfrichter auf Waffe.


----------



## Döpfi (27. Februar 2010)

ok und ne frühere verzauberung gibts net die auch gut ausschauen?


----------



## Arosk (27. Februar 2010)

Feurige Waffe, BC Healverzauberung...


----------



## Döpfi (8. März 2010)

aha ok noch weitere Vorschläge?


----------



## &#27177;Chee (8. März 2010)

_hier eine Liste

Waffe - Außergewöhnliche Zaubermacht
Waffe - Außergewöhnliche Willenskraft
Waffe - Außergewöhnliche Beweglichkeit
Waffe - Eisbrecher
Waffe - Lebensschutz
Waffe - Mächtige Zaubermacht
Waffe - Überragende Potenz
Waffe - Blutsauger
Waffe - Zauberflut
Waffe - Seelenfrost
Waffe - Scharfrichter
Waffe - Mungo
Waffe - Sonnenfeuer
Waffe - Erhebliche Heilung
Waffe - Todeskälte
Waffe - Große Beweglichkeit
Waffe - Heilkraft
Waffe - Kreuzfahrer
Waffe - Lebensdiebstahl
Waffe - Unheilige Waffe
Waffe - Stärke_


----------



## Döpfi (10. März 2010)

ok danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

